# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 18)



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2022)

*How many handsaws do you own?
Which one is your favorite?*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
"Me, I'm a cheap tool." - Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 1, 2022)

Don't even have the foggiest. The Stanley shortcut gets used the most because it's easy to keep close by.
I tend to buy random handsaws with the threat to clean them up. They pile nicely in corners and even tend to hide out in the cargo area of her vehicle. I swear, they just keep sneaking up on me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2022)

I have several, some are just collectible vintage western style saws. Others are users like back saws. But my most commonly used saws are the Japanese style pull saws. I use several varieties of these saws, from flexible saws for cutting plugs flush to saws with a stiff back to hold a tight line. For me pull saws are far easier to use and more efficient as the usually have a thinner kerf. So I would say that Japanese style pull saws are my favorite.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2022)

no idea how many- Favorite- LN dovetail. so much control

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 1, 2022)

Hmmmmmmm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 1, 2022)

Think I have 4 traditional handsaws, none of which are my favorites. Like Greg, I really prefer Japanese saws. I have 2 of those. Also have a couple of dull backsaws, a coping saw I really don’t use, a drywall saw that is extremely helpful at times, and 3 hacksaws that I actually use in a lot of circumstances especially with metal projects or PVC pipes. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 1, 2022)

What's a handsaw?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (May 1, 2022)

Greater than 10, or so.... Quite a few vintage Disston, rip, crosscut and backsaws that I have rehabbed. A few "Warranteed Superior" that are decent saws. Three Veritas saws that are a pleasure to use. Three or four coping saws, one Japanese saw, a flush cut saw, a gents saw, four hacksaws, and a couple keyhole saws. Guess that adds up to quite a few more than 10....

As for a favorite, probably the Disston backsaw that belonged to my Grandfather who died 15 years before I was born

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 1, 2022)

I didn't realize we had to name them... maybe next time. Just got the last 2 hidden away Friday. Don't want to spoil it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 1, 2022)

No idea how many. And count depends on what you want to include in the count, because there's hacksaws, etc. in the mix as well.

My favorite is my Dozuki Z saw. Used one in a class I took at Woodcraft a while back and liked using it so much that I went and bought one right away.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 2, 2022)

Too many and the one I use the most

Reactions: Like 1


----------

